# 240 Gallon Set Up .... Finally



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

So me and my girlfriend set it up last weekend and it's running great right now. We have 4 korela powerheads, 2 fluval fx5"s loaded with bio rings, a fluval405 stock pulled with carbon. 4 300 watt fluval heaters the new ones with the plastic guard and the LCD screen. And that nearly was not enough to heat it. The driftwood is nearly sunk the first one sunk right away and the other two are almost down. All three pieces are milaysian driftwood. Oh also I got 2 of the 48" Hagen
glo light heads. There pretty bright but this tank is gonna be planted pretty heavy with amazon plants so they should grow great. I'm fixing to add 15 baby red bellys soon. I used media from my other tanks so they should all be cycled I added alot of ammonia and it was all broken down
in a day and my nitrate is at about 5ppm so it's cycled. I'll have pictures
up soon I mean the tank is so big lol.

Thanks 
Jared

also any comments or ideas on what to put in it would be great. I'm posting from a iPhone so if there is spelling issues I'm sorry ( sound it out )


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

sounds like you have a good start.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't wait to see some pictures. are you adding 15 in total ? or 15 on top of the 8 Crazy Red Bastards you already have ? lol


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

No just 15 to that tank lol the other guys are staying in there home lol

No just 15 to that tank lol the other guys are staying in there home lol


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

sounds like you have a grip of cheese invested into that tank
good luck man


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You already have some reds do Pirayal!!


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds good man can't wait for those pics!


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn dude that's my dream tank you're talking about right there. Congratulations and post some pics when it's set up!!


----------



## theblackduck8907 (Dec 11, 2008)

sounds sweet. cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

sh*t I'm sorry guys I broke my ankle in 6 places yesterday on a dirtbike. I'll have those pictures but 
I'll need to get my cast before I can really do that. Thank you for the replies


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Speedy recovery Sir....


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Speedy recovery Sir....


x2


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

being hurt is no good !


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

That sucks, get well soon







Can't wait to see your set up!!!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Thats going to be some set-up. What are the dimensions of your tank?







and I know what its like to be injuried its no fun get well soon.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

hope you get well soon. get some caribes, pirayas and terns for that tank. you already have reds in an other tank, try something different


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Okay guys I think I'm good on moving around so imma get some pictures, thank you for the support I really appreciate it. The dems of my tank are 8 foot long by 2 feet wide and 2 feet tall. My stand I made that you seen the diy on makes the tank plus stand and grand 7 feet tall. It's amazing how huge this thing is I'm going to take pictures now expect them uploaded in a bit. And I am thinking about mixing it up a bit if I could get 14 caribe I would be in heaven I really want some.

I'll post soon
thank you again.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

OUCH - and sorry about the broken ankle (6 places, really??).

If you already have 8 reds, why duplicate that type of tank? A tank of that magnitude deserves a "show piece" specimen. How about a 15+" rhom?







I mean, you have the PERFECT set up to accommodate a large rhom for LIFE (15+ years) - instead of dealing with a bunch of boring RBPs who will never produce ONE solitary specimen worth keeping.

Pics would be great!! If you decide to get a 15+" rhom - give me a call.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

^^^^ hey marvin long time no see


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks bigger in person this is just the best i can do with where it is at.

give me your opinions

Thanks
-Jared


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice tank, but that window is gonna give you problems with algae for sure.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Terns would look awesome in a 240.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Great start man, you have definately got the bug !


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

that's mah dream tank


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

It's HUGE!!!







looks great, keep us updated!!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i almost killed myself yesterday on my yz250.....my tooth went thru my lip and my face is black and blue...hit the handle bars so hard my helmet pretty much exploded in my face.....damn dirtbikes


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

ya man, it really sucks my dirt bike is a brand new 2010 Kawasaki and i went to shift gears and the throttle got stuck and i couldn't pop it back down. and since its a 4 stroke fuel injected i went from about 25-60 in third gear lol and i spun out and 500 pounds of bike give or take came crashing down on my poor ankle.

on a separate not my mom came to the house today and thought it would be a good idea to wrap the stand part in a black fabric. shes really good with stuff like that so i know it would look good just to cover the entire bottom. She also said we could go the route of us getting a cabinet guy to come out and incase it. Which idea sounds better to you guys?

One more thing i ordered some hikkari pellets i got the sinking carnivorous pellets and the bio gold. i got 15 piranha coming in the morning to be put in my new tank. whats the best way to not totally switch them to pellets because i still wanna feed them tilapia and shrimp but i want them to get there nutrition from there pellets too. I hate feeding live fish but i got 25 zebra danos that i cant catch so you see where i am going with this. they will be fed for a few days. My Tank was already cycled but i needed a ammonia source to keep my bb alive so i used them. i dont like the thought of dropping pure ammonia in my tank so i didn't do it.

Anyways thanks for the advice guys i will post pictures in the morning


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

nick tank


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

you have a lot of filtration on there....with that being said
you can stuff like 30 to 50 pygos in there....lol

if you go with a small group, under 20, one FX5 should do
or use one as a bio filter but you have overkill for sure.
if you have a small group, you will never get your bacteria
up and the extra filters will just be powerheads.

best to over stock what you got or remove some filtration


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

assclown said:


> you have a lot of filtration on there....with that being said
> you can stuff like 30 to 50 pygos in there....lol
> 
> if you go with a small group, under 20, one FX5 should do
> ...


hmm how many full grown reds could I have in my tank? I'm just curious what you would put in there for them to live happy


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Jared35 said:


> you have a lot of filtration on there....with that being said
> you can stuff like 30 to 50 pygos in there....lol
> 
> if you go with a small group, under 20, one FX5 should do
> ...


hmm how many full grown reds could I have in my tank? I'm just curious what you would put in there for them to live happy
[/quote]

Your tank looks great and I would say you could do 25reds in there since you have lots of filtration and powerheads.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Do 25 Ternetzi that would look sweet.


----------



## JP3778 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello,

Sweet tank! Looking at your stand and wondering how thick are those metal bars? Pretty strong i hope......Have fun!!!


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's really not that thick but there full pin weilds that stand ain't going anywhere lol

thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

That thing is amazing, but I definitely see where JP is coming from that stand looks really tiny, but I think were all used to wood frame stands. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Awsome tank man, congrats, sure it was fun movin that around.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Jared35 said:


> you have a lot of filtration on there....with that being said
> you can stuff like 30 to 50 pygos in there....lol
> 
> if you go with a small group, under 20, one FX5 should do
> ...


hmm how many full grown reds could I have in my tank? I'm just curious what you would put in there for them to live happy
[/quote]
ive got 19 juvs in my 240g now, i might have to thin some out but
id do 12 to 15 full grown...yeah you can crap a lot with the filtration
you have there now for sure


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Awesome tank









the stand is made out of steel so it is plenty strong, i wouldn't worry bout that, lol.
if you get a cabinet guy for the stand, then have him build a matching canopy (hides the light and equip!)
I'm looking forward to pic updates with some pygos!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

EZmoney said:


> Awesome tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2,


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice, can't wait tell you put the reds in......


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Blue Flame said:


> Nice tank, but that window is gonna give you problems with algae for sure.


+1. Allow for drapes/blinds to be installed on the window or get ready for a lifetime of algae problems.


----------

